# ***2010 camaro porn*****



## Allen Waters (Apr 10, 2009)

anybody been looking for one of these

just got three in at the training center, soooo i took a few pics to share. the orange/red one is a ss model w/ 6.2l 
426hp
these should be hitting the dealerships in another 3-4 weeks. try not to drool on the computer screen these are sweet and the 6.2l sounds grrrreat!!!

enjoy!!


----------



## Allen Waters (Apr 10, 2009)

*interior and under hood!*

interior/ under hood


----------



## JBird227 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep.... Didnt even make it a minute....


----------



## christy (Apr 10, 2009)

OMG I built one online this morning!!!!!!!    That car is BAD!!!!  My husband dont know it yet but hes gonna buy me one of these


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Apr 10, 2009)

These type a pictures aught to be a FELONY

If the wifey catches me lookin at em she'll definitely get jealous and probably boot me to the curb.

You know how much they'll be going for??


----------



## christy (Apr 10, 2009)

Base 22k  Nice 43K


www.chevrolet.com/allnewcamaro


----------



## cook (Apr 10, 2009)

the base 6 cylinder has as much horse power as the mustang gt
ford might wanna step it up


----------



## christy (Apr 10, 2009)

cookskunk said:


> the base 6 cylinder has as much horse power as the mustang gt
> ford might wanna step it up


Im a ford person, but, I will agree with that.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 10, 2009)

wow wow wow wow .!!!!   WHAT A HOTTIE !!!!


----------



## Allen Waters (Apr 10, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> wow wow wow wow .!!!!   WHAT A HOTTIE !!!!



your talkin bout the camaro right?

yep, price starts in the mid 20's for the 6 cyl and will top out around 40k well equiped.


----------



## cball917 (Apr 10, 2009)

when were you down there?? we were there wed for the 11 o'clock class


----------



## Allen Waters (Apr 10, 2009)

cball917 said:


> when were you down there?? we were there wed for the 11 o'clock class



every day  I am one of the four instructors at the training center.


----------



## cball917 (Apr 11, 2009)

which car were you at??


----------



## Allen Waters (Apr 11, 2009)

cball917 said:


> which car were you at??



no, i am one of the technical instructors that works at that training center every day of the year. i work with the technicians that come in.
What dealer do you work for?


----------



## cball917 (Apr 11, 2009)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> no, i am one of the technical instructors that works at that training center every day of the year. i work with the technicians that come in.
> What dealer do you work for?



oh i got ya. i am from duvall in clayton ga


----------



## BOW BOB (Apr 13, 2009)

*Yep*

I have an orange 2SS 6 speed on order. That is why I am selling my truck featured in the lifted truck post. Can't wait!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't like it, it looks like a CudaVette, they should have made the front end a little more SS style and a little less Cuda style.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

dear lord.....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Apr 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Don't like it, it looks like a CudaVette, they should have made the front end a little more SS style and a little less Cuda style.




Yep!!!

Dodge Challenger is a much better looking car.  The Challenger looks very retro.......these could use a little help.  What turns me off the most on the Camaros are the front end.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm drooling.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 14, 2009)

dang AW, I was just there drooling last monday!  didnt know you were there.

it is an absolute beast to say the least.  we already have 15 or so ordered


----------



## JR (Apr 14, 2009)

looks a little chinchie... And eerily like a Mustang.


----------



## Randy (Apr 14, 2009)

As my Dad used to say: "What you want one of them thangs for?  You can't pull a boat or hunt in that."


----------



## rabbithound (Apr 14, 2009)

oh you can hunt in that ....and even hunt dear......just cant  hunt deer........


----------



## mikee (Apr 14, 2009)

*camaro*

There ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! some wacko jap designed it.  Looks like a da_n Cadillac!!!!!!!!!!!! No where near like a retro 69


----------



## Swede (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like a bowl floater to me


----------



## deedly (Apr 26, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Yep!!!
> 
> Dodge Challenger is a much better looking car.  The Challenger looks very retro.......these could use a little help.  What turns me off the most on the Camaros are the front end.



Looks like they took a Challenger and Mustang and crossed them for a mixed breed. Chevy needs to use their own design. Why not just copy a 1969 Camaro.


----------



## twallace (Apr 26, 2009)

it almost looks as good as a mustang!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2009)

deedly said:


> Looks like they took a Challenger and Mustang and crossed them for a mixed breed. Chevy needs to use their own design. Why not just copy a 1969 Camaro.




in person the car looks a lot more retro than it does from the photos.  

however to attract ALL buyers, new to the line and camaro enthusiasts, they have to make it a little of both.  too much like the 68 and 69 and they lose the newbies and too much of a new thing and they lose the enthusiasts.

with somewhere around 20,000 already ordered it looks like it will be a serious serious grabber of market share.

we bought one for show only that will be here on monday.  it will not be for sale but will be here so that folks can drive and touch and place orders.  the 20 or so cars that we have ordered should start trickling in on monday as well


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2009)

twallace said:


> it almost looks as good as a mustang!



yeah, course its almost as low of horses as the mustang too  the 6 has 94 MORE than the stang's 6 and the 8 has 111 MORE than their 8


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2009)

btw, this is the lil 6 with most base pricing...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2009)

and the 8...


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Apr 26, 2009)

yep .........

Ford makes the work vehicle

Chevy makes the party vehicle

BUT that interior looks like 20 pounds of po op


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2009)

Outsydlooknin75 said:


> BUT that interior looks like 20 pounds of po op



not likin the orange accents huh?  maybe better here


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2009)

or here


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2009)

dear lord...these midnight wheels!


----------



## Rays123 (Apr 26, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> yeah, course its almost as low of horses as the mustang too  the 6 has 94 MORE than the stang's 6 and the 8 has 111 MORE than their 8



yea but you gotta remember the mustang is still 700-800 lbs lighter than that camaro so technically it evens out but still the camaro is one sweet ride


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 26, 2009)

Dang that Blackun is jest plumb ugggy


----------



## Holton (Apr 26, 2009)

Like it!


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Apr 26, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> not likin the orange accents huh?  maybe better here



It STILL looks like it needs to be flushed.

I dont like all the digital stuff, and I dont want to have to look down to be able to read gauges that they think I should look at because they put them in there they must be for a reason.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> yea but you gotta remember the mustang is still 700-800 lbs lighter than that camaro so technically it evens out but still the camaro is one sweet ride




almost evens out

v6s...stang is 3534 and the camaro is 3781

v8s...stang is 3402 and the camaro is 3860

but if it helps any I think they are both 500 or so less than the dodge!


----------



## fountain (Apr 26, 2009)

every hunderd pounds is worth a tenth, give or take---would still take a v6 camaro over a stang--less it was a 03-04 cobra


----------



## twallace (Apr 26, 2009)

Outsydlooknin75 said:


> yep .........
> 
> Ford makes the work vehicle
> 
> ...



yep


----------



## Rays123 (Apr 26, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> almost evens out
> 
> v6s...stang is 3534 and the camaro is 3781
> 
> ...



nope the camaro is 4100 something i looked it up today on car and driver bc they were talkin about how heavy they were


----------



## Rays123 (Apr 26, 2009)

fountain said:


> every hunderd pounds is worth a tenth, give or take---would still take a v6 camaro over a stang--less it was a 03-04 cobra



ive always been told that it was 10 hp less for every pound but i wouldnt doubt that being incorrect


----------



## fountain (Apr 26, 2009)

never know--i have never took 100 lbs off of on at one time---i have just always been told that.  kinda like ---for every 100 hp is a sec as well.  i can vouch for that one--it did work
if the camaro is 4,000+ then it is a looker car.  the lightnings i had were 4500--and a 4000 lb car is heavy.  stick to the new z06 if you want a fast street car


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> nope the camaro is 4100 something i looked it up today on car and driver bc they were talkin about how heavy they were




I just checked Edmunds as well...3780 on the LS 
http://www.edmunds.com/new/2010/chevrolet/camaro/101110008/specs.html

and the 2ss is 3860 
http://www.edmunds.com/new/2010/chevrolet/camaro/101110008/specs.html

weight or no weight its a 13 sec 1/4 mile in the 2ss


----------



## fountain (Apr 27, 2009)

weight or no weight its a 13 sec 1/4 mile in the 2ss[/QUOTE]

that it??????  with all the talk of this thing, i was figuring at least a mid 11.  
i have not looked at them much, for my own good.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2009)

fountain said:


> weight or no weight its a 13 sec 1/4 mile in the 2ss



that it??????  with all the talk of this thing, i was figuring at least a mid 11.  
i have not looked at them much, for my own good.[/QUOTE]


man yeah...11 would be something serious for sure!  course its hard to find that in a production car.  even the z06 stays in the 12's


----------



## fountain (Apr 28, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> that it??????  with all the talk of this thing, i was figuring at least a mid 11.
> i have not looked at them much, for my own good.




man yeah...11 would be something serious for sure!  course its hard to find that in a production car.  even the z06 stays in the 12's [/QUOTE]

a 4500 lb lightning will run low 13s stock.  the c5 z06 is very capable of a low 12 and the new zo6 cars will mid 11's easily.  with a tune, exhaust, intake and dr's they will run high 10's all day long.  one of my froends has one and has videos on his myspace page--but i dont know how to get to it--i dont have a space!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2009)

I think you screwed up our quotes

I guess the z06's can pull it off, but cant tell you there are many folks that can be behind the wheel to make it happen


----------



## fountain (Apr 28, 2009)

it all good.  more power is only a belt or switch away!!!!!!!

i will try to post the video of the 10 sec. z06 i mentioned earlier


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Apr 28, 2009)

There is NO replacement for displacement.


----------



## crappie man (Apr 30, 2009)

*yes*



MustangMAtt30 said:


> Yep!!!
> 
> Dodge Challenger is a much better looking car.  The Challenger looks very retro.......these could use a little help.  What turns me off the most on the Camaros are the front end.




i will agree dodge challenger is a much better looking car .,,, looks more like the old ones !!!


----------



## biggtruxx (Apr 30, 2009)

i dont care what they say........ that thang is plumb sharp!


----------



## Eric Brooks (May 1, 2009)

cookskunk said:


> the base 6 cylinder has as much horse power as the mustang gt
> ford might wanna step it up



They are in 2011.  5.0L 4V with 400-425 (bhp)


----------



## Allen Waters (May 4, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> dear lord...these midnight wheels!



dang it!!! now that one's sick looking. like the black with black rims.


----------



## madrabbit (May 5, 2009)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> dang it!!! now that one's sick looking. like the black with black rims.



Murdered Out!


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 5, 2009)

for anyone that wants to see it, we just got our demo in.  although its the 6, at least you can get a feel for how sweet this car is


----------



## ronmac13 (May 5, 2009)

Eric Brooks said:


> They are in 2011.  5.0L 4V with 400-425 (bhp)



thats not helping their problem now

by the time the figure that out how to get all that who knows what kind of beast chevy will have created


----------



## fountain (May 5, 2009)

ronmac13 said:


> thats not helping their problem now
> 
> by the time the figure that out how to get all that who knows what kind of beast chevy will have created





they are waaaaaayyyy ahead of chevy right now and have been in the "fast stuff" department.  i was always a chevy fan til i bought a lightning, now i'm a 3/4 chevy man with 1/4 of me liking fords---only the cobras, lightnings, gt 500 and that type of stuff--and of course the 250-350's


----------



## kornbread (May 6, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> yeah, course its almost as low of horses as the mustang too the 6 has 94 MORE than the stang's 6 and the 8 has 111 MORE than their 8


 yea but your talking a 6liter vs a 4.6 liter the camero never has been able to compete with the mustang EVER the 350 vs the mustang 302 48 cubes smaller and would wear it out like it was tied to a stump lol. nice car aw


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 7, 2009)

kornbread said:


> yea but your talking a 6liter vs a 4.6 liter the camero never has been able to compete with the mustang EVER the 350 vs the mustang 302 48 cubes smaller and would wear it out like it was tied to a stump lol. nice car aw




had someone pull up in his v8 mustang yesterday and drive the baby 6 automatic camaro...he vowed to never be happy driving his mustang again.  his stang was louder...but didnt hold a candle to the power and ride of the camaro.

btw that was all out of his mouth, not mine


----------



## 93f1fiddy (May 7, 2009)

Buy them up , they will be collectibles next year,, when general motors turns into government made.


----------



## sharpshot (May 7, 2009)

if you want a fast streetcar you build one like this , if you want to go 13'syou buy one of those


----------



## fountain (May 7, 2009)

that's about the size of it sharpshot.  i bet you have no where near the price of a new camaro there either.


----------

